# Anyone have old unopened bottles?



## Thetf2jack (Sep 21, 2020)

I really like the idea of old stuff that has never been opened after so many years, and that’s also why I collect them! I’m curious as to if anyone else has unopened bottles/cans and would love to see them 
all of these cans are full unopened, and carbonated


----------



## embe (Sep 21, 2020)

Not anymore, I had some Coke bottles that lasted about 10 years but I was too tempted and drank 'em.  

It was fantastic.


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 21, 2020)

embe said:


> Not anymore, I had some Coke bottles that lasted about 10 years but I was too tempted and drank 'em.
> 
> It was fantastic.


How did they taste?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2020)

FULL Cone tops & 300 old Beer Bottles from the 1940's & 50's. LEON.


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> FULL Cone tops & 300 old Beer Bottles from the 1940's & 50's. LEON.View attachment 212178View attachment 212179


Wow that is a massive collection, it’s hard enough to find cone top cans let alone ones that are unopened!


----------



## yacorie (Sep 22, 2020)

All of my old full bottles are old medicines - pre 1900


----------



## Jazepeters (Oct 1, 2020)

My full cans and bottles.


----------



## RCO (Oct 1, 2020)

not sure I really have any unopened bottles or cans , not what I really collect or find . if I did find an unopened bottle in the wild it be something modern and left behind in a park


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Oct 23, 2020)

I have a couple unopened beers but they usually don't last to long maybe a couple weeks or so.


----------



## embe (Oct 24, 2020)

Just looking at that pic of the Orange Crush has me thirsty.  Sorry, I just wouldn't be able to resist cracking one open.  What would it taste like, was the formulation different back then, would it still be carbonated? etc.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 25, 2020)

I have a few, but only one picture at the moment, the Carlings on the right.


----------

